# Car Mystery Tax



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Our neighbors received a letter today explaining they owed their car taxes, since they had paid their car tax when requested, they went into the tax office with receipt to prove paid. They were told that yes, they had paid their car tax, but there is a second car tax that needed to be paid? Is there 2 different car tax payments that need to be made each year? Can anyone tell us what the difference is between the two payments, what is each one for? Being new here, we haven't had to pay yet, so we need to know ourselves for October when ours is due. Unfortunately our neighbors Portuguese is limited, and the tax office employee had limited English.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Was this originally a Portuguese plated car, or was it an import - this might be to do with changing the plates?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

This was a portugues plated car, purchased 3 years ago, taxes paid each year at finance office in Tomar. They think they were told, this was an additional tax assesssed, that a bill was not sent, until now notifying it was late, approx 50 euros tax and 30 euros late fee....


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Aha! It was not paid in time - a penalty in other words. The tax authorities do not send reminders for car taxes. Car tax due annually in the month of first registration of the car - have a look at the documents of the car.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We thought that when they told us, but they insist they paid on time. Also, someone else wondered if there was tax due on the car when they bought it, and when that was not paid, it has been accruing... I did have a look at bill, and it appeared to me to say something along the lines of a hearing was held, and this was back taxes to be paid with a late penalty fee added, but I am not sure. Going to see if they would like me to take the bill to our Portuguese language teacher, and see what she says it is. . I was concerned that there was more than one car tax to pay, so glad that is not the case . Thanks for the infor!


----------

